# Weight Loss Challenge #2/ What are you doing rop



## glamella (Feb 18, 2006)

as part of diet/exercise?

I have started doing a lot of classes at my gym. I always did machines, so I was too comforatable in my routine. I am seeing some results already in just 2 weeks.

Diet hasn't been as successful, but I am slowly reducing the daily sugary goodness intake.


----------



## user3 (Feb 22, 2006)

Just trying to ride my bike more and add extra routines into my house cleaning.

Staying away from sweets.


----------



## user4 (Feb 22, 2006)

trying to get my butt to the gym... i went yesterday and i felt so good... so i'm going to try to go 3-4x a week!!!


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 22, 2006)

running! Its by far the best weight loss tool I've tried. It gets me toned up and jump starts my metabolism.


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_trying to get my butt to the gym... i went yesterday and i felt so good... so i'm going to try to go 3-4x a week!!!_

 
try not to go anymore than that. Most people will recommend 3 times a week, because if you go any more than that it could actually be detrimental(sp?) to your muscles and cause break-down rather than build-up.


----------



## glamella (Feb 22, 2006)

I just want to know why I love sweets so much. I can go year w/o touching chips or other salty junk food.


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamella* 
_I just want to know why I love sweets so much. I can go year w/o touching chips or other salty junk food._

 
I'm just the reverse. I can't stop eating chips and fried chicken and yummy salty goodness, but I can easily refrain from sweets.


----------



## tracie (Feb 23, 2006)

I remember in my psychology class a year or so ago talking about people who really like salty foods are more likely to have been born to mothers who experienced a lot of morning sickness.  I thought that was interesting.  I personally, have a major sweet tooth but I also grew up with my real mom baking cakes/cookies for a living and having that stuff readily available, its more a habit (really bad one at that) for me now than anything.


----------



## glamella (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha, now I can blame my mother!  I cannot wait to tell her this...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 2, 2006)

That's crazy about the kids liking salt. I had bad morning sickness and my kids love salty stuff! They even like spicy. 

Anyhoo...I need help ya'll! I just started working at Time Warner cable part time. So I go to work at 5:30. And all through the day I'm cleaning and then I cook dinner and get ready. I sometimes get lunch, but not always. By the time I finish everything I don't have time to eat dinner. I get off at 9 and don't want to eat late at night. Anybody have any suggestions. I'm trying to find a routine. I need some help, so I can still stay on the healthy path.  Oh, and the only thing they'll let us eat at our desk is chips, or something like that.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 5, 2006)

is this a challenge challange? can i join?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2006)

I want to join! this is more like open admission, right? I'm starting South Beach diet this Monday with my boyfriend. I think I will go look at gyms on Monday.


----------



## Cyn (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm eating better, but I get bad cravings when I'm having bad days.  I'm taking a dance class 3 times a week, one hour.


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 7, 2006)

I got to the gym 5 days a week, Mon-Fri. ... Mon & Wed: Upper Body abs, back, Tues & Thurs: legs, back, abs. Friday : 2 hours of nothing but cardio (bike, treadmill, stair stepper, jump rope)

since i recently moved out of my parents (i'm 20) and living with my b/f we're buying a lot less junk food and a lot more healthy stuff so when we snack its not on a bunch of crap.

The first week of working out I dropped 7 pounds, so now i'm 118. I'm working towards 105. I know that sounds really low but i'm only 5'2" and for my build that isn't that low, i use to be steady at 110 and still had chub..


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_That's crazy about the kids liking salt. I had bad morning sickness and my kids love salty stuff! They even like spicy. 

Anyhoo...I need help ya'll! I just started working at Time Warner cable part time. So I go to work at 5:30. And all through the day I'm cleaning and then I cook dinner and get ready. I sometimes get lunch, but not always. By the time I finish everything I don't have time to eat dinner. I get off at 9 and don't want to eat late at night. Anybody have any suggestions. I'm trying to find a routine. I need some help, so I can still stay on the healthy path.  Oh, and the only thing they'll let us eat at our desk is chips, or something like that._

 

If you go to Albertsons or a Safeway, you can buy already prepackaged fruit trays, or veggie trays. They have them in personal size so its not like you're buying a part size. Or you can always Buy the fruit you like, make a smoothie before you go to work so you have something to keep you going, and make little snacks. Not sure if you have a fridge at work because I know a lot of stuff wont' stay well w/out it being cold. Also I've begun to love granola bars and you can always go healthy with the baked chips, the BBQ are the best!


----------



## orodwen (Mar 7, 2006)

this is my routine every other day UNLESS i am having back trouble or a seasonal (migraine level pain sometimes) headache.  

1 set each (starting point):
50 crunches
50 leg lift
50 of a hybrid push-up/cobra position
50 modified broomstick twist
50 buttock lift (more of a glut crunch which lifts the butt rather than a full-blown lift)


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.nicole.* 
_If you go to Albertsons or a Safeway, you can buy already prepackaged fruit trays, or veggie trays. They have them in personal size so its not like you're buying a part size. Or you can always Buy the fruit you like, make a smoothie before you go to work so you have something to keep you going, and make little snacks. Not sure if you have a fridge at work because I know a lot of stuff wont' stay well w/out it being cold. Also I've begun to love granola bars and you can always go healthy with the baked chips, the BBQ are the best!_

 
Thanks for the advice...I didn't think to try that.


----------

